# Where can I find nice rocks in GTA?



## saikit (Dec 1, 2008)

Although it's winter time right now. I just want to have a rough idea of where to get new rocks that you guys put in your fish tank around the GTA area?


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

i get my rocks from Big Al's in Etobicoke or PJ's at Yorkdale. i know, i know. i shouldn't go to PJ's for anything but they have Oceanic Rock which i like for my cichlid tank. LOL if you are looking for rocks to pick up off the ground i can't help you.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Betz Cut Stone, I believe it is multiple locations but I have purchased really nice lava rock from their Kennedy Road location. Google them for more info. 

Alternatively, found rock from Ontario is (for the most part) very suitable for aquarium.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have approx 20-40lbs of granite/quartz stone currently available.


----------



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

ontario lake
(east, beaches)
nice, small round rocks - different colors


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I get all mine from the shore of Lake Ontario. Lot's of sizes and many types and colours, including lot's of black slate. My prefernce is to not have sharp edged rocks in my tanks, and the water worn rocks of the lake fit that bill.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I get much of mine from the lake. I think most of mine is clay as it tends to slowly disolve. However, it's never affected my fish adversely.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sometimes i Grab rocks from the overpasses on the 401...... nice round stones. also scour along the waterways sometimes they use massive boulders for errosion control and nice slices break off. heh.  there is also a place in toronto that for $30 you can have all the slate you can cram in your car. all 1/4 thickness.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

sawman88 said:


> Sometimes i Grab rocks from the overpasses on the 401....


Along those lines...

The office complex I work in uses nice big round river stones as landscaping mulch in various places all over the property. A mix of colours, red, beige, blacks, greys, sizes from 2-5" and the trunk of my car mere feet away...


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Mimico creek has some purdy rocks....


----------

